# mounting deer antlers?



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

:help: I've got a question on mounting deer antlers onto a plaque. Can anyone help me with what to use to fill in around the skull, I've thought of using some kind of plaster or clay, but I don't want to make alot of work for myself.

Any tips would be helpful.Thanks


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

styrofoam. just cut or sand it with low grit sandpaper. Then just stretch some cloth over it and staple it to the foam. Just come up with a mounting solution before the foam. Either a piece of wood screwed to the skull (drill pilot holes first or you risk cracking it) or glue.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Depends on what you are going to cover it with. If you use plaster of paris you should be able to form it just the way you want it. You can also use modeling clay(non hardining) to fill in and build up things the way you want it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Go to Wally World or Meijers and look at their buck plaques. The entire thing is around maybe $15. or less. It will give you an idea of what they use to cover the antler base. Molded styrofoam is what I think they use with a red felt material over it. 

Kind of cheap looking but I have several in the garage with antlers on them so I guess I'm a cheap kind of guy.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

I've done over 50 for myself and friends. I was a wood model maker for GM for many years. So you'd probably guess what I use. Automotive bondo. You can shape it anyway you want and it will last forever. I fill the inside of the skull cap and shape the outside. It's easy to sculpt. Drill thru your plaque from the back into the bondo filler for mounting.Stretch a nice piece of deer skin or material of your choice then screw it to the plaque . Makes a real nice looking antler mount. Actually did one for a vice president once....Jim


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JAG said:


> I've done over 50 for myself and friends. I was a wood model maker for GM for many years. So you'd probably guess what I use. Automotive bondo. You can shape it anyway you want and it will last forever. I fill the inside of the skull cap and shape the outside. It's easy to sculpt. Drill thru your plaque from the back into the bondo filler for mounting.Stretch a nice piece of deer skin or material of your choice then screw it to the plaque . Makes a real nice looking antler mount. Actually did one for a vice president once....Jim


Hey that is exactly how I do it! Maybe that's because I was a Metal Model Maker for GM for thirty years and worked hand in hand so to speak with the Wood Modelers? Anyway it works great!


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replys.

I've got the styrofoam, and bondo, going to have to try them both.


----------

